# moonlight sonata



## h1478971

How can I improve the third movement of the moon light of Beethoven. What are some tips to successfully play it handwise? I find it difficult.


----------



## Ravndal

It is difficult. You need a loose and elastic right arm. Practice it as slow as possible, your hand have to swim with the notes when your playing the arpeggios.


----------



## hreichgott

Yes, it is a difficult movement.

What specifically are you struggling with?


----------



## DavidA

Listen to Glen gould play it - then decide to give up!


----------



## PetrB

I don't mean to be glib, nor assume, but, hey, get a teacher is the best and most responsible advice I could give, and that is speaking as someone who took mountains of lessons for decades, and then gave lessons for decades.

You have to be heard, first, for anyone to grab, by ear, what your problems are, and better yet, seen -- at the least.
That means a video clip, not shying away from showing your hands, posture, etc.


----------



## DavidA

PetrB said:


> I don't mean to be glib, nor assume, but, hey, get a teacher is the best and most responsible advice I could give, and that is speaking as someone who took mountains of lessons for decades, and then gave lessons for decades.
> 
> You have to be heard, first, for anyone to grab, by ear, what your problems are, and better yet, seen -- at the least.
> That means a video clip, not shying away from showing your hands, posture, etc.


Quite right. But make sure the teacher is properly qualified to teach piano - especially at that level.


----------



## Pantheon

This piece requires a lot of strength as it is long and quite repetitive sometimes. The best is to take it really slowly and have your hands get used to the mechanism. Once the arpeggios are settled the next ones should come naturally. Bear in mind that your wrist needs to be quite flexible and the left hand quite strong to sustain the repetitive structure.


----------



## kv466

DavidA said:


> Listen to Glen gould play it - then decide to give up!


Actually,...Glenn may have delivered the worst performance of this piece and particular movement in the history of the sonata. Of course, those of us who 'know' him, know that it was on purpose and almost out of spite of the popularity of the piece.

Work on your looseness. Work on your left hand strength. And listen to Don Dorsey perform it on Beethoven or Bust; my absolute favorite version of the Moonlight Sonata.

And good luck!!


----------



## maestro57

Sorry, I don't have any advice for you because I can't play this decently myself. But, I will share in your pain by saying that it's a very difficult movement. I'm terrible with arpeggios and that's practically 50% of this movement. Arpeggios are _very_ unforgiving when you hit a wrong note - stands out like a sore thumb.

Hope you won't give up on this like I have


----------

